

What did Google do to my Wordpress.com hosted blog on Jun 14th? - cpswan
http://blog.thestateofme.com/2011/06/19/what-happened-on-jun-14th/

======
nbpoole
The title posted here is misleading. Why do you think your blog's traffic
numbers imply that Google did something to impact Wordpress.com as a whole?

~~~
cpswan
I made the implication because something seems to have changed fairly
fundamentally, and although it may be ridiculous to extrapolate from such
limited data I wouldn't be at all surprised if other Wordpress.com users are
affected.

------
dpcan
The take away here is that Google may be far too powerful for our own good. On
any given day, if Google and its algorithms deem you unworthy, your
livelihood, income, traffic, etc, could be washed out to sea and there isn't
much you can do about it. We've all allowed Google to have this power. Oops.

I sell on android. Very soon the new market client is supposed to come out,
based on what they said at Google I/O. On that day, I may never sell another
app, but I have no idea what will happen, maybe I'll sell a million, but at
least I'm aware that I'm at their mercy.

~~~
bauchidgw
sorry, but with a sample size of 250 visits / day /blog such a takeaway is a
little bit overblown. rankings and google traffic are a fickle thing, yeah, so
what? that just means that you heve to be clever-er.

~~~
cpswan
If the search terms had dropped the post from page 1 to page 2 then no big
deal, but there seems to be more to it than that. Terms that were frequently
bringing visitors aren't now showing up anywhere near where near where things
were before.

The general tone of feedback seems to be that this is normal, nothing
interesting to see, move along. I was just hoping for a better explanation
than that.

------
bauchidgw
1) pretty small sample size 2) go to webmaster tools -> your site on the web
-> search quieries -> look for answers

~~~
cpswan
'no data available', but as I said I don't especially care about SEO, so I
didn't have the tools configured.

